# Cupholder Blank Face Plate



## Mobado (Dec 27, 2004)

My front cupholder was broken when I bought the car (SURPRISE!!!) I've heard there exists a blank face plate that can be installed in place for the cupholders. Does anyone know where to get this part? I'm getting tired of the pieces of cupholder that will no longer retract inside the dash...thanks


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Yes, there is one but I'll be darned if I can find the part number. You might try a search on here or just give Pacific BMW a call and tell them what you need...they should be able to find it for you.


----------

